# Kinkiest Kink



## Noe (Feb 17, 2011)

Kr3m1in said:


> @Noe nope. not the only one, I mentioned it maybe a page ago in this very thread.


So you did. I see now. Is it particularly the blood or the knives that has your interest? Or both?


----------



## Noble4 (Feb 1, 2011)

Kr3m1in said:


> @Eerie, it's all there to be played with, I think.
> 
> This thread got me feeling like a freak too. Somebody please propose things I haven't done so I can feel pure and innocent and untarnished... and virginal.


Hm........you could go out when it's dark outside and have your partner tie you all up + blindfold at a street corner or something. Maybe even under a lamppost? Idk. He LEAVES and then comes back. You two play strangers and he "rapes" you, or does whatever he wants to you. Watcha think?


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

A lot of people have consensual non consent fantasies.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

Noble4 said:


> Hm........you could go out when it's dark outside and have your partner tie you all up + blindfold at a street corner or something. Maybe even under a lamppost? Idk. He LEAVES and then comes back. You two play strangers and he "rapes" you, or does whatever he wants to you. Watcha think?


Done it 
Not on the receiving end..I am bad bad bad at being submissive. I mean i can receive all sorts of ways but you try and control me versus please me and it's bad news.


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

The middle of Time Square at 11:59 PM on December 31st? How's that?


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

Noe said:


> So you did. I see now. Is it particularly the blood or the knives that has your interest? Or both?


Well, one it's the contrast between flesh and metal. Especially spots like inner thighs, which were probably engineered for blood play.

Second, it's the visual of blood just trickling down in cool designs.
Also, it is the taste of blood. I have a hard time doing anything sexual without drawing blood, it just...kinda happens.

But most of all, it's the trust. I mean for someone to trust you with a weapon in their most vulnerable spots. It's that.


----------



## Noe (Feb 17, 2011)

Kr3m1in said:


> Well, one it's the contrast between flesh and metal. Especially spots like inner thighs, which were probably engineered for blood play.
> 
> Second, it's the visual of blood just trickling down in cool designs.
> Also, it is the taste of blood. I have a hard time doing anything sexual without drawing blood, it just...kinda happens.
> ...


Oh, interesting. How many times have you done it - knife play?
I think that's where my fetish becomes a bit impossible. I don't want the person to trust me or enjoy it, it's why I don't like S&M. They should be in actual pain and not feel any sort of enjoyment to what I'm inflicting on them for me to fully adore it.


----------



## Noble4 (Feb 1, 2011)

Kr3m1in said:


> Done it
> Not on the receiving end..I am bad bad bad at being submissive. I mean i can receive all sorts of ways but you try and control me versus please me and it's bad news.


You could hypnotize your partner and then sort of have your way with him till climax or something like that.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

Noe said:


> Oh, interesting. How many times have you done it - knife play?
> I think that's where my fetish becomes a bit impossible. I don't want the person to trust me or enjoy it, it's why I don't like S&M. They should be in actual pain and not feel any sort of enjoyment to what I'm inflicting on them for me to fully adore it.


Well, this is kind of a deep thing for me, obviously. So, not something I would do as far as casual sex goes, because I'd actually have to care about that person trusting me to that extent.
Have you not done it? It doesn't hurt at all, actually, it just makes the blood flow to that area more intensely and feels like a slow burn, like a rush of heat.

I mean they aren't supposed to be deep cuts, and you need the right kind of blade and angle to do it properly, so it doesn't scar forever or hurt more than it should.

Well, I've done it a couple times, maybe 5-7. Had it done to me only once.


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

Here how about the movie Crash, not the new one but the older one, with Rosanna Arquette, Deborah Ugher (meh not good with names), Holly Hunter, David Spader.

The premise is the idea of being sexually aroused by car crashes, and having sex while driving recklessly and the open desire to have sex after a car wreck and inside of cars that have been wrecked.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

Hokahey said:


> The middle of Time Square at 11:59 PM on December 31st? How's that?


Too romantic.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

Noble4 said:


> You could hypnotize your partner and then sort of have your way with him till climax or something like that.


I don't know how to go about hypnosis. And it seems like a lot more fun to have your way with people when they actually have the option of resisting or standing up to you and they are fully aware of what it is you are doing to them.


----------



## Noe (Feb 17, 2011)

Kr3m1in said:


> Well, this is kind of a deep thing for me, obviously. So, not something I would do as far as casual sex goes, because I'd actually have to care about that person trusting me to that extent.
> Have you not done it? It doesn't hurt at all, actually, it just makes the blood flow to that area more intensely and feels like a slow burn, like a rush of heat.
> 
> I mean they aren't supposed to be deep cuts, and you need the right kind of blade and angle to do it properly, so it doesn't scar forever or hurt more than it should.
> ...


Yes, I'd suppose so. 
No, though I have many fetishes I've never indulged in any of them for the people I've been with have always been very tame. You have me a bit interested in knife play, though. It's probably the closest I can get to my blood fetish among other things.

You've had it done to you? Did you enjoy it at all?


----------



## jack london (Aug 27, 2010)

Kr3m1in said:


> I don't know how to go about hypnosis. And it seems like a lot more fun to have your way with people when they actually have the option of resisting or standing up to you and they are fully aware of what it is you are doing to them.


I think @Snakecharmer does hypnosis you could ask her about it


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

@jack london nah, I kind of don't so things like that too NT..


----------



## Noble4 (Feb 1, 2011)

Do you guys dirty talk when you get busy? I'm asking because not everyone does it.

Just quick curiosity.


----------



## jack london (Aug 27, 2010)

I hear ya. What is kinky anyway? If you do what you want in private then what is kinky? Is kinky those things that you want to do but haven't?


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

Noe said:


> You've had it done to you? Did you enjoy it at all?


I'm sorry you didn't get to play out your fantasies, that's a bit sad. I did like it a lot, although I've only met one person I'd let do that to me so far.
Looks all gnarly too, watching yourself sliced up like that.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Noble4 said:


> Do you guys dirty talk when you get busy? I'm asking because not everyone does it.
> 
> Just quick curiosity.



Sometimes ... but sometimes talking is just too freaking distracting.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

jack london said:


> I hear ya. What is kinky anyway? If you do what you want in private then what is kinky? Is kinky those things that you want to do but haven't?


Kinky is in the eye of the beholder. What one person finds kinky may be vanilla to another.


----------



## Noble4 (Feb 1, 2011)

jack london said:


> I hear ya. What is kinky anyway? If you do what you want in private then what is kinky? Is kinky those things that you want to do but haven't?


I would say it's like 'being into' things that not everyone does. You know what I mean kinda?


----------



## jack london (Aug 27, 2010)

Sometimes I don't know what I'm saying. SO has to tell me later. Kind of funny.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Noble4 said:


> Do you guys dirty talk when you get busy? I'm asking because not everyone does it.
> 
> Just quick curiosity.


At times yes. I can get too distracted and ignore it completely. But it has to be good dirty talk, nothing that was taken directly from porn dirty talk. A lot of the dirty talk in porn is just bad. Maybe it's because I'm not involved *shrug*


----------



## Noble4 (Feb 1, 2011)

Eerie said:


> Sometimes ... but sometimes talking is just too freaking distracting.


XD Gotcha.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

@jack london, I supposed nonstandard is kinky. princeton thinks it means 'showing or appealing to bizarre or deviant sexual tastes'.
@Noble4, it depends on the partner. Most want orders out of me though...so I give them what they want. Less so if I am actually in love with the person, then i can get softer.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

I think someone should list examples of what is good dirty talk and what is bad, because i'm sure super hilarious things come out of my mouth when I'm in the moment


----------



## Noble4 (Feb 1, 2011)

Fizz said:


> At times yes. I can get too distracted and ignore it completely. But it has to be good dirty talk, nothing that was taken directly from porn dirty talk. A lot of the dirty talk in porn is just bad. Maybe it's because I'm not involved *shrug*


Alright. How far could your partner take it with dirty talking? 
Like what if he called you a B**** but said it something like:
"ohhh yeaa, your my little bitch" 
But he doesn't really mean B**** you know what I mean?

Hope I'm not confusing anyone.


----------



## jack london (Aug 27, 2010)

Kr3m1in said:


> @jack london, I supposed nonstandard is kinky. princeton thinks it means 'showing or appealing to bizarre or deviant sexual tastes'.
> @Noble4, it depends on the partner. Most want orders out of me though...so I give them what they want. Less so if I am actually in love with the person, then i can get softer.


I think the definition of "bizarre or deviant" behavior of the PerC members would kind of freak out the Princeton boys.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Noble4 said:


> Alright. How far could your partner take it with dirty talking?
> Like what if he called you a B**** but said it something like:
> "ohhh yeaa, your my little bitch"
> But he doesn't really mean B**** you know what I mean?


Ahem. They would be MY bitch.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Sometimes I like being called names, if it's someone I love, who I know loves me then it doesn't become offensive and becomes a huge turn on to like be "his slut." 

If that makes any sense.. lols


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

@jack london, what about 'em princeton girls?
I just wanted to find a definition as opposed to express my own opinion.


----------



## jack london (Aug 27, 2010)

Good point, lesbian in office next to me is from Princeton, do you want an invite?

Don't take it personal...

BTW, @Kr3m1in - you are a controlling woman with all your mentions. Its like you are calling me back to you. I get it but I'm not your b!tch. hard for alpha to take all this demanding you give.  

Again, nothing personal, just not used to being treated like a sub.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

jack london said:


> BTW, @Kr3m1in - you are a controlling woman with all your mentions. Its like you are calling me back to you. I get it but I'm not your b!tch. hard for alpha to take all this demanding you give.


She is an ENTJ, she demands it.


----------



## jack london (Aug 27, 2010)

Guess, I'm to have to record it and find out just what is said. I'm sure the kids hear and just plug their ears and go LALALALALALALLA


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

@jack london, nah, I got my own crazy office

me?controlling? never..


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

I am actually not a controlling person. I don't yield, but I don't demand that anyone yields to me either. I just look at them and they do.
Sometimes I don't like that.


----------



## jack london (Aug 27, 2010)

I find only certain women like my personality. They like a man who takes charge. I'm not mean or controlling I just always have an idea of what needs to be done and an idea how to do it. If you don't like it speak up. My motto (lead, follow or get out of the way) sums it up.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

My motto:follow or follow or I will make you follow.
In bed, my motto can change depending on how I feel about who I am dealing with. I doubt I ever get overly cheesy or romantic though.


----------



## Crystall (Mar 30, 2010)

I have a small fixation with Cherry Poptart... In most of my fantasies I'm her, or someone like her:










I've tried a lot of different things sexually, but I wasn't really into the weird stuff. I'd say the kinkiest thing about me is my fantasies...
I want to be the schoolgirl who's fucking the principal on his desk, the schoolgirl who seduces the honorable priest in his chambers, and the schoolgirl babysitter who ends up fucking the dad. Hmm... I'm beginning to see a pattern here... 

Anyway, I'm usually wearing something like this: 










I like role playing these fantasies since I can't actually carry them out.


----------



## Noble4 (Feb 1, 2011)

Fizz said:


> Ahem. They would be MY bitch.


Haha! That made my day.

You made me thank you.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

Kr3m1in said:


> I don't know how to go about hypnosis. And it seems like a lot more fun to have your way with people when they actually have the option of resisting or standing up to you and they are fully aware of what it is you are doing to them.


Just to clarify, while under hypnosis people always have the ability to resist or decline to do what is being suggested. :happy:


----------



## jack london (Aug 27, 2010)

When I was in my twenties I used to fly a lot like every week or other week. I guess that's where I got the stranger fantasy. As a guy, the power to know that a woman would make love to me after only meeting is really awesome. I think the best would be a train though because it would be a long and slow ride so you can take your time but when you arrive at your destination you can pretend nothing happened.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

Snakecharmer said:


> Just to clarify, while under hypnosis people always have the ability to resist or decline to do what is being suggested. :happy:


Thanks, that's interesting. Then I don't know why hypnotizing your prey before sex would be an interesting idea. What kick does that add?


----------



## Noble4 (Feb 1, 2011)

Snakecharmer said:


> Just to clarify, while under hypnosis people always have the ability to resist or decline to do what is being suggested. :happy:


Dam, didn't know that. I thought there was a type of hypnosis where people could hypnotize others into almost like a dream and then they take advantage of them of something.

I think I've hit the cinema too much.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Noble4 said:


> Haha! That made my day.
> 
> You made me thank you.


I noticed you aren't an enthusiastic _thanker_.


----------



## Noble4 (Feb 1, 2011)

Fizz said:


> I noticed you aren't an enthusiastic _thanker_.


Mmmmmmmmmmmmm........................I don't know why. I feel bad now because people always thank me and I never thank them in return (T_T)


----------



## Crystall (Mar 30, 2010)

Noble4 said:


> Mmmmmmmmmmmmm........................I don't know why. I feel bad now because people always thank me and I never thank them in return (T_T)


Yeah what's up with that? Nobody likes a thankless person you know. :tongue:


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

this thread is just getting more and more kinky....hypnosis and thanking...
we need @pinkrasputin here to turn up the heat!


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

Crystall said:


> Yeah what's up with that? Nobody likes a thankless person you know. :tongue:


Yeah, women don't like just a receiver. :wink: They want to be "given" things too. Haha...


----------



## Crystall (Mar 30, 2010)

Hokahey said:


> Yeah, women don't like just a receiver. :wink: They want to be "given" things too. Haha...


Yeah like appreciation for one... like "Don't stop... don't stop... don't stop... gahhh nooo don't stop!" or "Ohh my God you're good at that..." and you know, "Thanks" and "I love you" and "Here baby, I got you this present. I looked everywhere before I could decide on what to get because I wanted it to be perfect. Oh, and I made you this card, too." 
Damn I think I wanna marry my man.


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

Crystall said:


> Damn I think I wanna marry my man.


Me or that other guy you claim you are dating? LOL....


----------



## Crystall (Mar 30, 2010)

Hokahey said:


> Me or that other guy you claim you are dating? LOL....


Pfff you had your chance with me and you threw it all away!!! :crying:


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

Crystall said:


> Pfff you had your chance with me and you threw it all away!!! :crying:


Did he try and put chocolate and peanut butter all over your chest and call you Reese's?


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

Crystall said:


> Pfff you had your chance with me and you threw it all away!!! :crying:


I still maintain my innocence. No room for 2nd chances huh? *Puts away his whip and blindfold* along with taking down the sex swing and putting away the flavored condoms. :sad:


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

Kr3m1in said:


> Did he try and put chocolate and peanut butter all over your chest and call you Reese's?


Haha, I wouldn't actually call my partner Reese's, tasting the chocolate and peanut butter would simply remind me of a reese's and increase some of my sexual desire by adding chocolate and peanut butter since taste can do this. :wink:


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Hokahey said:


> Haha, I wouldn't actually call my partner Reese's, tasting the chocolate and peanut butter would simply remind me of a reese's and increase some of my sexual desire by adding chocolate and peanut butter since taste can do this. :wink:


Are you turned on by Reese's Peanut Butter Cups?


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

Any time I undress a Reese's peanut butter cup, I need to change my underwear...


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

Fizz said:


> Are you turned on by Reese's Peanut Butter Cups?


No, not turned on, but I love the taste. Ever eat something and your just feel like melting in place because it tastes so good? So mix one thing that makes me feel good with another thing that makes me feel good, and it's gotta work. 

Btw, I have never tried this. Only chocolate and whipped cream, but only on the nipple for obvious possible infection reasons. Talking about this though honestly makes me want to try it now.


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

Kr3m1in said:


> Any time I undress a Reese's peanut butter cup, I need to change my underwear...


I was actually at the store the other day and they had "mini" reese's peanut butter cups already nude. No undressing at all. Though I must admit undressing can sometimes be fun, and no I'm not talking about reese's for this. :tongue:


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

Hokahey said:


> Btw, I have never tried this. Only chocolate and whipped cream, but only on the nipple for obvious possible infection reasons. Talking about this though honestly makes me want to try it now.


Try the happy meal, more creative.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Hokahey said:


> No, not turned on, but I love the taste. Ever eat something and your just feel like melting in place because it tastes so good? So mix one thing that makes me feel good with another thing that makes me feel good, and it's gotta work.
> 
> Btw, I have never tried this. Only chocolate and whipped cream, but only on the nipple for obvious possible infection reasons. Talking about this though honestly makes me want to try it now.


I don't feel that way about Reese's, all I can think about is mixing peanut butter and Nutella together for a SANDWICH. I'm cool with that. I have have this mental image of a chest completely slathered in the stuff so it's not like a turn-on by any means. I've had flavored lubes that are completely fine, some taste like awesome candy.

You could always make a poster requesting volunteers for your Reese's Pieces experiment.

BTW, if you don't know what Nutella is...feel ashamed.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

I heart nutella, and I'm not even a feeler.
yeah, sounds disgusting, frankly....
the textures and the color...everything about it is offputting. especially the cup reference, that just sounds adolescent.


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

Fizz said:


> I don't feel that way about Reese's, all I can think about is mixing peanut butter and Nutella together for a SANDWICH. I'm cool with that. I have have this mental image of a chest completely slathered in the stuff so it's not like a turn-on by any means. I've had flavored lubes that are completely fine, some taste like awesome candy.
> 
> You could always make a poster requesting volunteers for your Reese's Pieces experiment.
> 
> BTW, if you don't know what Nutella is...feel ashamed.


*feels ashamed* I can't control what I was never exposed to. Might try it now though. :happy:

Also, one thing to note, I actually don't like tons of the stuff on a body, I also do not like mess. I could make a poster requesting volunteers for that experiment but usually that comes along with a stereotype attached. :sad: Another guy trying to experiment his silly sexual fantasy. Usually comes with a stigma.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

@Hokahey , just because something's got stigma attached to it, you will refrain from living out your fantasies?


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Hokahey said:


> *feels ashamed* I can't control what I was never exposed to. Might try it now though. :happy:
> 
> Also, one thing to note, I actually don't like tons of the stuff on a body, I also do not like mess. I could make a poster requesting volunteers for that experiment but usually that comes along with a stereotype attached. :sad: Another guy trying to experiment his silly sexual fantasy. Usually comes with a stigma.


*becomes lightheaded* What...what do you mean...you've never even heard of Nutella...if you love hazelnuts and cocoa...you're missing out. 

I need to regain my composure and limit the ellipses. I just can't fathom it, if you have ever watched an episode of Giada Delaurentiis's show on the Food Network, she uses that stuff like Paula Deen uses butter.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

Seeing Paula Deen use butter also makes me have to change my underwear...


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

Kr3m1in said:


> @Hokahey , just because something's got stigma attached to it, you will refrain from living out your fantasies?


Well the stigma is a male making a post requesting women to experiment in a sexual fantasy, from the posts I have seen on this forum it "seems" usually receives a negative response (you're just another guy trying to get laid), not to mention it's not really my thing to want a "stranger" for this activity. I would rather share my fantasy with a loved one. Only fantasy I wouldn't share would be a threesome in a casual relationship which I highly doubt will happen considering I'm more in the mode of trying to find a soulmate and start a family, this interests me more. I wouldn't want to share my loved one with anyone else.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Kr3m1in said:


> Seeing Paula Deen use butter also makes me have to change my underwear...


Mmm...I love when she melts the butter and cackles...ooh Paula Deen, you don't _even_ know what you doin' to me girl.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Hokahey said:


> Well the stigma is a male making a post requesting women to experiment in a sexual fantasy, from the posts I have seen on this forum it "seems" usually receives a negative response (you're just another guy trying to get laid), not to mention it's not really my thing to want a "stranger" for this activity. I would rather share my fantasy with a loved one. Only fantasy I wouldn't share would be a threesome in a casual relationship which I highly doubt will happen considering *I'm more in the mode of trying to find a soulmate and start a family, this interests me more.* I wouldn't want to share my loved one with anyone else.


You're amongst some people who don't seem like they really think about having a family anytime soon :tongue: My advice, life is too short to say _should'a, could'a, would'a_ - experience life and don't miss out on a single thing (safe, sane, & consensual - legal doesn't always have to apply).


----------



## Crystall (Mar 30, 2010)

Kr3m1in said:


> Did he try and put chocolate and peanut butter all over your chest and call you Reese's?


Aww I wish, I love Reese's!! They don't have it in Sweden. :crying:



Hokahey said:


> I still maintain my innocence. No room for 2nd chances huh? *Puts away his whip and blindfold* along with taking down the sex swing and putting away the flavored condoms. :sad:


Har har. Sorry man, you only get one ride aboard The Crystall and if you jump off, you better bring a life jacket, cause aint no rescue boat coming to get you. 

Also flavored condoms? I prefer au naturale.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Crystall said:


> Also flavored condoms? I prefer au naturale.


Seconded. I don't like the taste of latex. I know there are flavored dental dams, but who the hell buys them anyway?


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

Fizz said:


> Mmm...I love when she melts the butter and cackles...ooh Paula Deen, you don't _even_ know what you doin' to me girl.


This has been a long week if I am making sexual innuendos involving Paula Deen... 

@Hokahey soulmate mode? you are too cute, baby boy. would you like a heart shaped cookie?


----------



## Compassionate Misanthrope (Mar 2, 2011)

Fizz said:


> Seconded. I don't like the taste of latex. I know there are flavored dental dams, but who the hell buys them anyway?


Flavored condoms make more sense than flavored dental dams... I can't imagine that penis tastes good. We don't have all of those natural juices and pheremones... only something that looks like glue and shoots out at the end.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Compassionate Misanthrope said:


> Flavored condoms make more sense than flavored dental dams... I can't imagine that penis tastes good. We don't have all of those natural juices and pheremones... only something that looks like glue and shoots out at the end.


It's for safer sex than for the actual taste. I'm sure some people use flavored condoms and dental dams for those kinds of situations. You can still give and get STIs from oral sex. If someone looked like they had something nasty going on down there that I didn't want to be any part of, I wouldn't go any further.


----------



## Compassionate Misanthrope (Mar 2, 2011)

Fizz said:


> It's for safer sex than for the actual taste. I'm sure some people use flavored condoms and dental dams for those kinds of situations. You can still give and get STIs from oral sex. If someone looked like they had something nasty going on down there that I didn't want to be any part of, I wouldn't go any further.


I know that goober :tongue: You took it to the "prefer" level haha. I think that we all "prefer" experiencing the world in general outside of a latex cocoon. Well ocassionally the latex cocoon might be nice...


----------



## killerB (Jan 14, 2010)

Kr3m1in said:


> @Eerie, it's all there to be played with, I think.
> 
> This thread got me feeling like a freak too. Somebody please propose things I haven't done so I can feel pure and innocent and untarnished... and virginal.


LMAO! I am sure that their is someone out here that is kinkier than you. 

As for me, I must have been a vampire in a previous life or something, because I love sex during my period. I especially enjoy seeing the bloody handprints on the sheets afterwards and the smears of blood on my body.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

ewwwwwwwww period sex. I am not scared of my own blood, but I HATE HATE HATE any squishy slooshy sounds during sex, I literally cannot stand it. I will stop sex and towel myself off if those sounds are ever made.


----------



## Crystall (Mar 30, 2010)

Eerie said:


> ewwwwwwwww period sex. I am not scared of my own blood, but I HATE HATE HATE any squishy slooshy sounds during sex, I literally cannot stand it. I will stop sex and towel myself off if those sounds are ever made.


It's supposed to be wet down there! How else is he gonna know he's doing it right? :wink:

Seriously though, I don't like that sound either, and a water slide really isn't as fun as it sounds. I mean, I don't want him to feel like he's fucking a bucket of water.


----------



## Crystall (Mar 30, 2010)

Compassionate Misanthrope said:


> Flavored condoms make more sense than flavored dental dams... I can't imagine that penis tastes good. We don't have all of those natural juices and pheremones... only something that looks like glue and shoots out at the end.


The penis itself doesn't taste like anything but skin, and that's what you're sucking on. The semen doesn't taste all that great, but one can always spit it out. Some guys' taste more than others' though. I don't really mind the taste, it's more the thought of what it is and the sliminess of it which gives me the gags. My guy's stuff basically just tastes like salt, though it depends on what he's been eating. 
What I hate though is when I go down on a guy and his dick is all covered in lint, or it smells like pee or old ball sweat or something. I'll usually tell him to go wash it then before I go any further.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

ok, miss @Crystall, I am too gay for your lint covered penis imagery:crazy:

@killerB , this thread needed your input. This one time I didn't know miss partner was on her period,,in fact I've never even slept with her before...and I wake up, in a house that's not mine and my hands look like I killed a man last night..there is blood up to my elbows...it took me a while to figure out what the hell was going down 

I've talked about blood in this thread already. Period sex doesn't do anything special for me though.

@Eerie , that is the cutest reaction.:laughing:


----------



## Compassionate Misanthrope (Mar 2, 2011)

Eerie said:


> ewwwwwwwww period sex. I am not scared of my own blood, but I HATE HATE HATE any squishy slooshy sounds during sex, I literally cannot stand it. I will stop sex and towel myself off if those sounds are ever made.


Hahahah I like it ok. It's messy but once turned on, you girls get even hotter than usual down there. I think maybe it has something to do with increased blood flow? 

And you can solve the noise issue by doing it in the shower... or you can just scream louder lol.


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

Kr3m1in said:


> @Hokahey soulmate mode? you are too cute, baby boy. would you like a heart shaped cookie?


What kind of cookie? Also I get to lick at least one of the stirrers. :tongue:


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Compassionate Misanthrope said:


> Hahahah I like it ok. It's messy but once turned on, you girls get even hotter than usual down there. I think maybe it has something to do with increased blood flow?
> 
> And you can solve the noise issue by doing it in the shower... or you can just scream louder lol.


I'm a big girl, us big girls don't get all naked and exposed and naughty in the shower... at least with other people


----------



## Compassionate Misanthrope (Mar 2, 2011)

Eerie said:


> I'm a big girl, us big girls don't get all naked and exposed and naughty in the shower... at least with other people


Option "b" - scream louder then 

A few of the girls I've been with get hornier when on their periods... maybe it's all/most girls but only some would share this fact?


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

@Eerie, you keep saying that, which doesn't transfer to your pics at all. I think you are beautiful and you should do it anytime and anywhere.

CM, I totally get hornier, angrier and hungrier when I'm bleeding.


----------



## Compassionate Misanthrope (Mar 2, 2011)

Kr3m1in said:


> [
> CM, I totally get hornier, angrier and hungrier when I'm bleeding.


Hahaha that's an awesome combination... at least there's an upside.

@Eerie you're trippin. You're a very pretty girl.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

CM, I get unbearable. I have cravings for uncooked meat, i can actually cry to a song or dial an ex, I am medicated to no end because I am in insane pain, and I really wish i had a penis just so i didn't have to feel like a little bitch.

Also, I want.to.fuck.everything.very violently.and never call it again.


----------



## Compassionate Misanthrope (Mar 2, 2011)

Kr3m1in said:


> CM, I get unbearable. I have cravings for uncooked meat, i can actually cry to a song or dial an ex, I am medicated to no end because I am in insane pain, and I really wish i had a penis just so i didn't have to feel like a little bitch.
> 
> Also, I want.to.fuck.everything.very violently.and never call it again.


Hahaha not to belittle your pain but this does sound kind of awesome in a primal life experience sort of way. It's a little known scientific fact that all men have monthly hormonal cycles as well. I have some extreme anger and sexual urges 3 days that sounds like this without the eating and crying. Then I also about 2-3 days a couple of weeks later where I'm self conscious heh. I think it's a testosterone flux.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

CM, well i usually convert the crying urges to anger and go eat medium rare steak like a fatass. I also don't act on all the other insane urges, because when I'm done bleeding I want to be able to still respect myself.So I just don't talk to people and eat a lot of meat and drive way above the speed limit.
Cheers


----------



## Compassionate Misanthrope (Mar 2, 2011)

Kr3m1in said:


> CM, well i usually convert the crying urges to anger and go eat medium rare steak like a fatass. I also don't act on all the other insane urges, because when I'm done bleeding I want to be able to still respect myself.So I just don't talk to people and eat a lot of meat and drive way above the speed limit.
> Cheers


You know what... that's what we call "coping" folks. That sounds like an awesome couple of days. I know that it's not but hey at least you're making the best of it :crazy:


----------



## Crystall (Mar 30, 2010)

Kr3m1in said:


> CM, I get unbearable. I have cravings for uncooked meat, i can actually cry to a song or dial an ex, I am medicated to no end because I am in insane pain, and I really wish i had a penis just so i didn't have to feel like a little bitch.
> 
> Also, I want.to.fuck.everything.very violently.and never call it again.


An ENTJ chick on her period, now that's a scary thought...


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

Crystall said:


> An ENTJ chick on her period, now that's a scary thought...


Yeah, no shit. I try and just not talk to anyone, because I know I can't possibly be reasonable or have anything nice to say to anybody. But I guess I look extra intimidating, because people literally walk around my office....

It's NT women in general I think.there's even a thread about that here lol. I mean if someone is breathtaking and incredible enough to make me want to be emotional, that's all good and props to them and I will be..possibly..for a moment. But when you are just full of feelings, for no good reason...that's just infuriating.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

There was this one guy who wanted me to abuse him and "rape" him.

What a turn on! I loved slapping him hard enough to cause a nosebleed, stomping on his nipples with my high heels, grabbing him by his hair and shoving him everywhere, roping his hands and feet and fucking RAVAGING him mercilessly until he was yelling and nearly crying in pain/pleasure.

Obviously this was 100% consensual, and we had a safe word: mamby pamby.


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)

God said:


> There was this one guy who wanted me to abuse him and "rape" him.
> 
> What a turn on! I loved slapping him hard enough to cause a nosebleed, stomping on his nipples with my high heels, grabbing him by his hair and shoving him everywhere, roping his hands and feet and fucking RAVAGING him mercilessly until he was yelling and nearly crying in pain/pleasure.
> 
> Obviously this was 100% consensual, and we had a safe word: mamby pamby.


God in a nutshell.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

@SyndiCat , you stole my comment.

especially the consensual part.


----------



## Compassionate Misanthrope (Mar 2, 2011)

Kr3m1in said:


> But when you are just full of feelings, for no good reason...that's just infuriating.


I feel like somebody needs a hug...


----------



## killerB (Jan 14, 2010)

Kr3m1in;1104236 said:


> I've talked about blood in this thread already. Period sex doesn't do anything special for me though.


I would enjoy other types of blood play I think, but knives would probably be out. My wife has indulged(and enjoyed) any kink or fantasy I have shared with her, but she has hesitated on knife play because of her past.

Sex with weapons is very, very hot anyhow. I had this one girlfriend that strapped some serious guns, as she had a concealed weapons permit. I went over to her house one night and she had just arrived, and not had time to unholster. She was changing her shirt and I saw those holsters and guns...It was all over. I could not convince her to make it a rape scene however as she didn't want to have the gun go off on accident.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

@killerB I've done guns before.And Lust an fear mix damn well, I must say.
It is scary as hell though...


----------



## Compassionate Misanthrope (Mar 2, 2011)

Kr3m1in said:


> @killerB I've done guns before.And Lust an fear mix damn well, I must say.
> It is scary as hell though...


Hmmm adrenaline does increase the sex drive as well as bonding... I imagine that this is part of the thrill of knife play?

I would rather ride a roller coaster or go snowboarding/rockclimbing just before though hehe.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

CM , well there are weapons other than knives that also can be utilized

It's not the same kind or degree of fear as riding a roller coaster would induce. But to each their own, of course.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

I'd rather them use their dick as a weapon.


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> I'd rather them use their dick as a weapon.


41 seconds in.


----------



## Crystall (Mar 30, 2010)

God said:


> There was this one guy who wanted me to abuse him and "rape" him.
> 
> What a turn on! I loved slapping him hard enough to cause a nosebleed, stomping on his nipples with my high heels, grabbing him by his hair and shoving him everywhere, roping his hands and feet and fucking RAVAGING him mercilessly until he was yelling and nearly crying in pain/pleasure.
> 
> Obviously this was 100% consensual, and we had a safe word: mamby pamby.


This.... but you won't do a "dead" guy? What up??


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Crystall said:


> This.... but you won't do a "dead" guy? What up??


Dead guys can't fight back.


----------



## Noble4 (Feb 1, 2011)

crystall said:


> this.... But you won't do a "dead" guy? What up??


Straight Up>!!!

Now, ugh, you see.......now that right there deserves a thanks.


----------



## QrivaN (Aug 3, 2012)

dagnytaggart said:


> There was this one guy who wanted me to abuse him and "rape" him.
> 
> What a turn on! I loved slapping him hard enough to cause a nosebleed, stomping on his nipples with my high heels, grabbing him by his hair and shoving him everywhere, roping his hands and feet and fucking RAVAGING him mercilessly until he was yelling and nearly crying in pain/pleasure.
> 
> Obviously this was 100% consensual, and we had a safe word: mamby pamby.


To be completely honest, my fantasy is actually to be on the receiving end of this. Except maybe the high heels part.


----------



## WOLFsanctuary (Sep 19, 2012)

xQrivaNx said:


> To be completely honest,* my fantasy is actually to be on the receiving end of this*. Except maybe the high heels part.


My counter-phobic type 6w5 lover (INTJ) would never go for this  He would prefer finding me someone else to do this to. Little does he know, I have found a type 8w7 ESTJ love interest to participate in the LusTful, carnal desires of the WOLF. I will perform this act in front of my INTJ lover, once the type 8w7 is THOROUGHLY CONDITIONED ;-P 

He is so Sexy, Head Strong, Defiant and Aggressive!!!

Much like MYSELF ;-) My type 8w7 love interest will be my Greatest Victory EVER!!!

By 4w3 SX/SP


----------

